# When Feeding Your Rats A Hard Boiled Egg....



## Whiskers

[align=center]Do you take the shell off first then give it to them or let them take the shell off?[/align]


----------



## ratastic

Rats have a hard time getting thru the shell, their teeth can't get a grip. I'd peel it for them.


----------



## crapola

i crack the shells a little bit, to give them a head start. they love taking the rest of the shell off.


----------



## ratluver25

is the shell harmfull to them


----------



## reachthestars

I've always left the shell on, it gives them a bit of a challenge and they never try to eat it.


----------



## Forensic

SOmetimes I crumble a bit in the 'salad' I'll give them, else I usually give it to them whole so they can play with it a while and then crack it for them if they haven't managed it (they're pretty good about shoving it off the shelf and cracking it open).


----------



## mopydream44

that sounds fun. I've always peeled it for them.....never considered they'd like to do it themselves!


----------



## Matt

You guys are making me go boil eggs now...lol...


----------



## mopydream44

I wonder what 16 rats can do to one egg 8O 8O


----------



## twitch

MopyDream44 said:


> I wonder what 16 rats can do to one egg 8O 8O


A LOT and FAST. when i had a couple surprise litters i gave the 14 boys and 16 girls at the time a half an egg each. the egg didn't last the hour...


----------



## crapola

MopyDream44 said:


> I wonder what 16 rats can do to one egg 8O 8O


lol... i give my girls an egg each, that way they dont kill each other over an egg...


----------



## mopydream44

> I wonder what 16 rats can do to one egg 8O 8O


I just SAW what 16 rats can do to one egg 8O 8O 8O 8O 

the way they were acting you'd think they had never eaten food! 8O


----------



## JennieLove

I dont see why the shell would be harmful to them, the shell has a good source of calcium in it that people use for all types of pets. Usually one would cruch the shell up or make it into a power form, but I still dont see why it would cause a rat harm. Im sure that once that shell comes off it would be the last thing on there mind either way!


----------



## ratastic

This is one reason I'm so into Rats. They can chew thru concrete and be ok. I had a ferret for a lil while, but so many things they can eat that will cause an intestinal blockage and kill them. Wood, Rubber, Plastic, Cloth and Foam is like death if a ferret eats it, but nothing to a rat.


----------



## thegrotto

crapola said:


> i crack the shells a little bit, to give them a head start. they love taking the rest of the shell off.


That's what we do.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]Okay. Thanks, everyone! [/align]


----------



## ladylady

Maybe Ive taken the high protien=scabby skin to far but I would never let my girls eat more than about 5mls of egg, ham ect.


----------



## Whiskers

[align=center]You never let your rats eat more than 5 ml of egg or ham per what? (Week, day, etc.)

[/align]


----------



## ladylady

A day, well maybe up to 3x a week. I assume they get their protien from there basic diet so fresh foods are mostly veg


----------



## Forensic

Ratastic said:


> This is one reason I'm so into Rats. They can chew thru concrete and be ok. I had a ferret for a lil while, but so many things they can eat that will cause an intestinal blockage and kill them. Wood, Rubber, Plastic, Cloth and Foam is like death if a ferret eats it, but nothing to a rat.


All of that is death to a rat as well.

However, they generally don't EAT what they gnaw on.


----------



## Whiskers

ladylady said:


> A day, well maybe up to 3x a week. I assume they get their protien from there basic diet so fresh foods are mostly veg


[align=center]Okay.[/align]


----------



## WDshorty

Hehe I'd never thought of giving rats a hard boiled egg before so i just did one, let it cool and gave it to my 2 rats and they went mad for it!! I cracked one side and peeled a bit of the shell of to get them started and put it in and they started fighting over it, now they have a bit more of the shell off thought there's more room for them both to eat happily from it and they are definately seeming to enjoy it, it's been in the cage not even 5 minutes I'd say and already a quarter of it is gone!!!


----------



## Cookie&Gible

That is so bloody cute


----------



## Cstaar

I always crack the shell a little first - but leave them to peel it. They love it. Great fun for them.


----------



## fluffy470

Ok this is completely off topic and feel free to delete it but @ladylady ... U said high protein equals scabby skin.... What exactly do you mean by that? This is a legitimate question for me....


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LightningWolf

@fluffy470, High amounts of protein in a short amount of time can cause skin issues, mainly dry skin which leads to itching which leads to scabs from itching. a diet consistent in too low of protein can also lead to the same issue

Please tell me I'm not the only one who noticed that this thread is from 2007?


----------



## fluffy470

Make thx lightning wolf..... And no I hadn't noticed that this was from 2007 , lol I never check the dates xD


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

